# Plowing Permit within city limits



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

I've been plowing for years and never heard of this til now. It's pretty straight forward. I guess I'll have to get one this year. 20$ for permit or 150$ fine. Anyone else dealing with this?

http://library.municode.com/HTML/10074/level3/REGEOR_CH9BUMETRIT_ART14SNRECO.html


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

http://library.municode.com/HTML/10074/level3/REGEOR_CH9BUMETRIT_ART14SNRECO.html


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Same here. Been around about 30+ yrs .Never got one though.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Is this just Syracuse or all over?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

$20 PER VEHICLE...every year! Sounds like another BS fee to me. Luckily we don't have that kind of stuff in my neck of the woods.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Every town has their own deal.Technically I should have to get 4 different permits to plow every year.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah this is crazy.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

It is a cost and I underscore cost of doing business. We are in business are we not?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

With plow permits here they don't even know where you plow or even ask for info other then company name and address


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

I have no problem with the 20$ per truck. I have 2 and will cough up the 40$. Just another expense. Not a big deal. I just wish it was a little more known fact of doing business within city limits. I'm glad I found out. Fines are no good.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Herm Witte;1331044 said:


> It is a cost and I underscore cost of doing business. We are in business are we not?


We most certainly are in business. I just don't understand why you would need to pay a fee just so the city knows you have insurance.

Plumbers, electricians, etc all have to have licenses and permits for their trade mainly because these areas of construction need to be done correctly and inspected. They are basically paying for the inspectors time and the building departments overhead.

Are there going to be snow removal inspectors running around? Heck no. The fee is nothing more than another income point for the city. Basically, an unvoted tax.


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

I personally think it's a great idea and would be game for it in our area. I think its a waste if the cities don't require proof of auto insurance and general liability. I know it would eliminate a few companies in our area and one that has about 5 vehicles that never get registered or insured every year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

AndersonCS;1331173 said:


> I personally think it's a great idea and would be game for it in our area. I think its a waste if the cities don't require proof of auto insurance and general liability. I know it would eliminate a few companies in our area and one that has about 5 vehicles that never get registered or insured every year.


Most cases its the cops who stop you and do you think they will get out of their warm car? In the city of Buffalo there was less then 50 plow permits issued.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

AndersonCS;1331173 said:



> I personally think it's a great idea and would be game for it in our area. I think its a waste if the cities don't require proof of auto insurance and general liability. I know it would eliminate a few companies in our area and one that has about 5 vehicles that never get registered or insured every year.


In Colorado, you have to show proof of vehicle insurance to get license plates. Is vehicle insurance not required where you are? As far as the GL, are commercial properties not asking for it with the bids? Everyone around here does. Maybe that's why we don't have many problems with the lowballer types.



grandview;1331178 said:


> Most cases its the cops who stop you and do you think they will get out of their warm car? In the city of Buffalo there was less then 50 plow permits issued.


That's what I was thinking as well. Now we are asking beat cops to also check on business permits? I'm quite certain they have better things to do than harass plow drivers.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Still not getting one


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

7_below;1362435 said:


> Still not getting one


Well there goes the city budget deficit!


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

in my area i plow in two suburbs that i am suppose to have a sticker, i spoke to on building dept ( who issues the permit) they said basically since i do not do resi i really don't need one and the only ones checking is the building dept... you know the inspectors aren't getting out of their warm cars to check


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Never heard of this before,it's certainly not anywhere in my area of NY.We need LESS gov't.,NOT more.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

my town has a contractor license you have to get whether your plowing mowing anything. I just plow and have only got one in the 7 years since theyve instituted it. and not planning on getting one anytime too soon. My dad goes and gets his every year and always threatens to rat me out, but he does alot of excavating in town also so he kinda needs it for that.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

muffy189;1377671 said:


> my town has a contractor license you have to get whether your plowing mowing anything. I just plow and have only got one in the 7 years since theyve instituted it. and not planning on getting one anytime too soon. My dad goes and gets his every year and always threatens to rat me out, but he does alot of excavating in town also so he kinda needs it for that.


As a "Professional Snow Plow Operator" do you bother getting a drivers license?


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

lol ya i do


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

muffy189;1377714 said:


> lol ya i do


So why, pray tell, do you choose to obey one requirement (law) and not the other?


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

Herm Witte;1377886 said:


> So why, pray tell, do you choose to obey one requirement (law) and not the other?


what requirement r u talking about? and i choose not too get the permit because its completely a waste of time. no one checks them anyhow, they get my tax from plowing in the city so they know i do it and thats all i do in the city so why would i get a permit when we get maybe 3 months of plowing a year.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Muffy, a permit is a requirement of doing business. In your and my case a requirement of operating a snowplow business. As professionals we should abide by the laws, requirements, rules, and etc. I am not discussing the merits of such but saying we should abide by what is required of us. We purchase a drivers license, we buy plates for our vehicles, we buy a fishing license, we file our tax returns, and we follow all other rules and regulations set before us. I just do not understand why some people in our industry are so adamantly opposed to purchasing a licence or permit to plow snow. I am not going to belabor (carry this on) much longer but will ask a question that all of us need to consider; what kind of society would we have if we only obeyed the regulations, laws and requirements that we felt like?


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

Around here there a couple of towns that require them where we plow. They require you to provide insurance and check the drivers out. As far as I am concerned this is a cost of doing bussiness just like anything else. I also believe that it will help keep some of the lowballers away since most of them probably don't carry insurance ect.... I might be way off base in my thinking but It makes me feel better....


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

pabaker66;1377983 said:


> Around here there a couple of towns that require them where we plow. They require you to provide insurance and check the drivers out. As far as I am concerned this is a cost of doing bussiness just like anything else. I also believe that it will help keep some of the lowballers away since most of them probably don't carry insurance ect.... I might be way off base in my thinking but It makes me feel better....


You are not off base.


----------

